# Both Lyft and Uber Trade Dress Displayed



## Johnny O

Is everyone who drives for Lyft Displaying the Trade Dress? I will be getting my welcome package from Lyft soon and was just wondering if you do both trade dresses simultaneously or what? 

I have seen very few Lyft drivers on the road lately, so I wonder are doing it under the radar. Any thoughts?


----------



## LookyLou

Since you will not be getting the big grill stache, just throw the Cuddlestache you will be getting up on the corner of the dash when doing Lyft rides. I would take the Uber U down during Lyft rides though as some hardcore Lyfters might rate you down for having both showing. I would probably just switch them out as the rides come in.


----------



## Johnny O

When I met with my Mentor on Thursday, he said the have eliminated the Cuddlestache and the "Official Trade Dress" is a decal that must be attached on the windshield just like the Uber TD needs to be (this is in the state of California). I have only seen a couple of the windshield Pink Mustache decals on the road since Thursday.


----------



## LookyLou

I think since you are in California, they will send the decal right away so that you can be compliant ASAP with the state law. Then when they send you your actual welcome kit at 30 rides / 30 days, it will have the small stuffed Cuddlestache to replace your decal.

All three versions are considered official trade dress. Decal, Cuddlestache, Car Stache (The big one). Car Stache has been discontinued but can still be used by drivers that already have one.


----------



## OriginalGeek

Definitely display trade dress for any TNC you are driving on, when you are online waiting for requests or carrying a passenger. $1000 fine for not displaying trade dress, and it is being enforced. Also, since you are driving in Los Angeles, I suggest reading my thread about LAPDs Bandit Taxicab Enforcement Squad, here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/los-angeles-think-the-cops-love-us-think-again.1749/

They tried to sting me at the pick up point at FYF last night. Second time I encountered them. All you have to do to avoid a $2500 fine and a 30-day impound is know how to answer their questions...


----------



## OriginalGeek

Per this email I received from Lyft this week, I think you'll be getting a cuddlestache



> AUG 21, 2014 | 08:19PM PDT
> *Skyler J.* replied:
> 
> Hey Alan,
> 
> Thanks for reaching out. We're no longer sending out the Cuddlestache to drivers that request them, as we need to reserve our supply for new drivers to receive for use as their official Lyft trade dress.
> 
> If your carstache was lost or stolen, just let me know and I can get some replacement trade dress shipped out to you.
> 
> Please let me know if there's anything else I can do for you.
> 
> Fistbumps,


And definitely remove the 'stache when you pick up Uber passengers. Many of them really REALLY hate it.


----------



## UberXNinja

Seems most passengers are fans of one or the other. Displaying both trade dresses is a quick way to risk a low rating. Plus it's unprofessional and probably against the rules of both TNCs.


----------



## OriginalGeek

My Uber recruiter told me flat out they had no problem with me driving both at the same time. I haven't heard from Lyft about this, but I know they know as a result of support interactions with them that I'm driving for Uber, and haven't said a thing.


----------



## LookyLou

OriginalGeek said:


> My Uber recruiter told me flat out they had no problem with me driving both at the same time. I haven't heard from Lyft about this, but I know they know as a result of support interactions with them that I'm driving for Uber, and haven't said a thing.


Neither one has a problem with driving for the other, but both have a problem with displaying any other logos or advertising for anything.

So best to keep one trade dress up at any given time and switch them as needed.


----------



## OriginalGeek

I hadn't thought of that. Good point. I'm gonna have to make one of those paper roll signs like the old buses used to have so I can switch with a touch of a button.


----------



## Johnny O

OriginalGeek said:


> Definitely display trade dress for any TNC you are driving on, when you are online waiting for requests or carrying a passenger. $1000 fine for not displaying trade dress, and it is being enforced. Also, since you are driving in Los Angeles, I suggest reading my thread about LAPDs Bandit Taxicab Enforcement Squad, here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/los-angeles-think-the-cops-love-us-think-again.1749/
> 
> They tried to sting me at the pick up point at FYF last night. Second time I encountered them. All you have to do to avoid a $2500 fine and a 30-day impound is know how to answer their questions...


 Thanks, I just read your first post? What are the questions they ask you?


----------



## Mit5urugi

Huh, I don't bother with putting on the mustache on my car anymore. Passengers don't really seem to care or even take notice. They know my face and my car from the app. The idea of sting operations sounds craaazy to me - but I don't think anything like that is happening here in SF, or have I been lucky? =)


----------



## TheDude

Houston Lyft said it was completely up to me if I threw it up on the dash or not. I have no ident for Uber of Lyft. They have a picture of my car, me, and my plates.

If you honestly can't see me when I'm ten feet from you, take a cab.


----------



## uber74

LookyLou said:


> Since you will not be getting the big grill stache, just throw the Cuddlestache you will be getting up on the corner of the dash when doing Lyft rides. I would take the Uber U down during Lyft rides though as some hardcore Lyfters might rate you down for having both showing. I would probably just switch them out as the rides come in.


Hi LookyLou,
Ive been driving Uber full time and just started Lyft for about a month.

I know what you mean by "hardcore Lyfters". I had a 5 star rating until I started answering their question and told them I think Uber is better( I didnt think I would offend them). Theyre always asking that, and when I say I like both they keep pushing me to choose one. I dont know why they cant just be greatful for the ride.

Uber passengers dont really care LOL. They just want a safe ride. Its a trip the difference between Lyft and Uber customers.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

uber74 said:


> Hi LookyLou,
> Ive been driving Uber full time and just started Lyft for about a month.
> 
> I know what you mean by "hardcore Lyfters". I had a 5 star rating until I started answering their question and told them I think Uber is better( I didnt think I would offend them). Theyre always asking that, and when I say I like both they keep pushing me to choose one. I dont know why they cant just be greatful for the ride.
> 
> Uber passengers dont really care LOL. They just want a safe ride. Its a trip the difference between Lyft and Uber customers.


I would guess that there is more a religious fervor to Lyft than Uber. However, I don't think any of the few Lyft customers that have discussed the Lyft v Uber question cared that I did both.


----------



## frndthDuvel

OriginalGeek said:


> My Uber recruiter told me flat out they had no problem with me driving both at the same time. I haven't heard from Lyft about this, but I know they know as a result of support interactions with them that I'm driving for Uber, and haven't said a thing.


As independant contractors. Lyft or Uber can not tell drivers who to drive for.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

frndthDuvel said:


> As independant contractors. Lyft or Uber can not tell drivers who to drive for.


Correct but both will terminate your contract for advertising the competition or any other
buisiness, including yours, even if it's not related to ridesharing.


----------



## frndthDuvel

ElectroFuzz said:


> Correct but both will terminate your contract for advertising the competition or any other
> buisiness, including yours, even if it's not related to ridesharing.


Thank you.


----------



## driveLA

i have been driving without the trade dress most of the time.

especially since i started doing both lyft and uber. its just a bit annoying to have to place/remove constantly.

i know i am taking a stupid chance sometimes.

i got the lyft decal a couple days ago but im kinda not sure how to place it. its a decal and it says to place it on the window over the door handle but i don't want it to interfere with being able to roll the window down/up. plus i haven't checked if its an actual removable decal. why would i want it permanently attached to my window?

i probably will just tape it like i do the uber trade dress in the same spot. 

the decal sure beats that stupid furry mustache though. i will not put that stupid thing on my car ever.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

driveLA said:


> ...
> 
> i got the lyft decal a couple days ago but im kinda not sure how to place it. its a decal and it says to place it on the window over the door handle but i don't want it to interfere with being able to roll the window down/up. plus i haven't checked if its an actual removable decal. why would i want it permanently attached to my window?
> 
> i probably will just tape it like i do the uber trade dress in the same spot....


I think walkersm pointed out that the the decal on the passenger window might not even be legal in CA.


----------

